# wierd pets



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wierd pets I have a 30" Mini Stallion Pony (Forrest)

wierd pets I want: wallaby, bobcat, crocodile, tiger shark (the real man eater), rattle snakes or water mocasins (really cool water and land tank)

my girlfriend wants a pet ground hog

what do you have or want that is odd?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i want a wife.
hehe, naw i want a Tiger or cheata or a lion.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> i want a wife.


 ROFLMAO!!!







I already have a gf!! No need for anything else!!









But I'd love to have a gorilla







SilverBack!! Imaging walking a Gorilla at the beach. Who cares about that doode with the 2 Rotts, or the punk with the 3 Alligator, blue, red nosed pitt??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd want a Giraffe...just image taking that out for a walk everyday....LoL


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I'd want a Giraffe...just image taking that out for a walk everyday....LoL


 A Girraffe?!?!?







He said weird.. not whoosies!!







:







:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I want an alligator snapping turtle and a 10-foot gator gar in a 50-foot pond


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I'd want a Giraffe...just image taking that out for a walk everyday....LoL
> ...


 WHOOSIES?!?! GIRAFFES?! NO WAY! Id like to see you get face to face with one of those







... Your confusing the giraffe with an ostrich...now those are whoosies. Everytime they get scared they stick their head in the sand.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

i want a american gator


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

:laugh: I want an over sized ape, big as king kong!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is my weird pet...she is a tiger in bed....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

PACK imaginary pets dont count :sad:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

DUDE really, if u had a sister like that, wouldnt you ah.... yeah









see you ppl mistake me for a madman, but its just common sense and wisdom! really!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

have a collection of Jumping spiders,

Little suckers are real fun to watch,
much more interesting than the standard trantula
they actually stalk and hunt their prey,
Very interesting little spiders,
not to anthropormorphize but they do seem to have
a "Personality" about them,

also I Keep Lamprey, both the non-parasitic American Brook and
The parasitic Chustnut Lamprey,
These are a seriously facinating fish, while quite obscure
as a larval fish, when they transform to adult they have many
interesting quarks to them, Chustnut's in perticuliar have some
strange habits, still just beginning my study of them
at this stage, but will post pics or interesting info some time later,
if anyones interested


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> have a collection of Jumping spiders,
> 
> Little suckers are real fun to watch,
> much more interesting than the standard trantula
> ...


 so do u like throw koi into the lamprey's tank for feeding time or what? Or do they eat flake food too? (hard to believe that tho







)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> this is my weird pet...she is a tiger in bed....


 Here we go again......









Speaking of which PACKman, wheres my....







:







:

P45-







Typically, siblings will have similar facial features as their other siblings...now do you really want to engage in such an act with someone not only of your blood but also one that is similar looking as you?!







I dont know how else to put this to you to make you understand, but I guess you never will figuring youve never had a sister.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I wanted a lamprey also.... i think they are kool but i didnt think they got big, and the problem of salt water...anyways

I would want: 
Aligator snappiong turtlle
American alligator
Desert Horned Viper (Cerastes cerastes)
normal color phase skunk

I have : 
3 hairless rats 
8 ft boa
and a shepard/pitbull

oh yeah and piranha


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I can find you guys some gators, but i really want a wolverine. maybe we can arrange a swap?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want a siberian tiger, a plain tiger, a lil alligator,a kangaroo, a koala, I already have a dingo u guys have seen kobe dog. What else a sea turtle I could go on .


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I spider monkey, I think thats the one. They stay small and look freakin sweet! Have some vines hangin around my room, and let him roam around all day.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I want a spider monkey, I think thats the one. They stay small and look freakin sweet! Have some vines hangin around my room, and let him roam around all day.


 *shivers* If you want spiders...you can take the fat sucker clinging to my ceiling...







he's freakin me out here...

Hey Karen, wanna come over!?







You can pet him....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HA HA! Very Funny Sandra...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

:laugh:







I TRY!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Keep tryin







LOL


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I know a big time hollywood animal trainer who has kept most of these awesome animals... bald eagles, white tigers, lions, hyena. Her animals were used to draw the lions and some others in the lion king. If anyone of you are into owning some crazy pets, you might want to look into this field. It sounds pretty intresting to me. In reality though you must realize these animals are extremely dangerous. she was attacked by a white tiger once .. which almost severed her arm. After the tiger saw what it had done, the anxiety and remorse cause the cat to have a heart attack, and it was found dead just a few hours later.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I own an Emporor Scorpion, cornsnake, lizards, bird, and an alligator in a 310 gallon tank in my basement! It's my dads. The alligator is about 2 ft. long. It's sweet
















Oh ya......... and I'm getting piranhas really soon


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

a komodo dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!! talk about a beast!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 well number 1 that head in the sand crap is false and if they do its not cause theyre scared if i remember correctrly and u screw with one ill talk on mr. giraffe all day b4 a ostrich they'll kick u and leave u with one lung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

giraffe'll inadvertently kick your head off while its running away


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> this is my weird pet...she is a tiger in bed....










I changed my mind and want a Tiger in Bed animal chick










> DUDE really, if u had a sister like that, wouldnt you ah.... yeah





> Here we go again......
> 
> Speaking of which PACKman, wheres my....
> 
> P45- Typically, siblings will have similar facial features as their other siblings...now do you really want to engage in such an act with someone not only of your blood but also one that is similar looking as you?! I dont know how else to put this to you to make you understand, but I guess you never will figuring youve never had a sister.


HAHAHA







I was gonna say the same thing. What does go through that mind of yours!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> giraffe'll inadvertently kick your head off while its running away


 key word is running away=wuss lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HA HA! Very Funny Sandra...


 Sandra, huh







Didnt think you were a Sandra.. dont sound like one either..


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok all need to look at my jungle, here it is as fallows:

*Fish:*
Three-11" Red Belly Piranha
10" Red Belly Piranha
8" Red Belly Piranha
Two 7" Red Belly Piranha
16" Common Pleco
7" Black Rhom
7" Fahaka Puffer
4" Red Eye Puffer
5" Spilo CF
18" West African Lungfish

*Reptiles*
16" American Alligator
Three Leopard Geckos
Adult Male Veiled Chameleon
Sub-Adult Chinese Water Dragon
4.5' Suriname Redtail Boa
4' Jungle Carpet Python
6' Male Indian Python

*Other*
Two Adult Mice
Baby Skunk AKA Stinker(he is decented) My new buddy worth $200 bucks!

*Have Owned Treded or Sold*
11ft Burmese Python
Pair of Yellow Head Reticulated Pythons
Argentine Boa
Adult Female Yellow Anaconda
Seven 4-5" Red Belly Piranha
2" Black Rhom
3" Whimple

I am known at work as jungle man, what do u think?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > HA HA! Very Funny Sandra...
> ...


 ya i figured it would be Natalie


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

damn. i couldnt imagine having an alligator as a pet. can someone post some pics? lol, that would be crazy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

all these guys' alligators are small, like 1-2 feet


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 uhh... no...







No Natalie...its Sandra....most of the time...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 oh really? what is it the rest of the time?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

The Pack has the right idea, but why have 1 when u can have 2!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah, i live in a one bedroom apartment so yeah he is small. I am getting my nile croc here in 3 weeks, he is sweet, was a choice the skunk or the nile croc first? GF wanted the skunk.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 ROFL!!!







P45, you crack me up with all your posts!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Polypterus said:


> have a collection of Jumping spiders,
> 
> Little suckers are real fun to watch,
> much more interesting than the standard trantula
> ...


 Dude do you mean "camel crickets"? If so, those things are f'n disgusting.....they are really prevalent here in VA in places near the river. YUCK!

I want a monkey. Any monkey. Ive always wanted a monkey.


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

I've always wanted a cuttlefish for my aquarium but I'm with Lucky and would gladly take Sky and Krystal.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I want a monkey. Any monkey. Ive always wanted a monkey.


 Mike I am not going to touch this one







, just jokin with you man









My girlfriends dad had a pet monkey as a kid and it would tear down curtains and throw its sh*t at you and everything, he said it was a little M.F.er, so my advice is stay away


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lamprey are filter feeders as Ammoceotus (larval fish),
they eat Algea and diatoms, Both of the species I keep 
are purely freshwater and a very common fish in the
Great lakes area, Neither are saltwater,

Adult chustnut lamprey are fed
hogsuckers or other "Pike minnows" I pick up at the bait shop,

Adult Brook lamprey are fed nothing, they do not eat anything
in fact they have no fuctional digestive tract.

These fish are not large the Adult chustnut is about a foot,
the brooks are 7 or 8 inches, neither will get muuch larger

And no not camel crickets, Jumping spiders, those are the little
spiders that stalk and then jump onto their prey, 
they are my favorite of the arachnids

Beleave me you do not want a monkey,
unless you want an animal that enjoys pissing on you and
throwing its other waste all over you and your house,

Bcollins............
A NILE CROC...............Man
are you nuts or what, why would you want a nasty ass
mean animal that grows big enough to not only eat you
but a friggin Zebra? thats a bit beyond logic for someone
living in a one bedroom apartment, How do you expect to care
for or provide for this Croc throughout it's life?

Allagator can work to a point, a friggin Nile croc is not a 
Allagator by any means,

pick one of L.Luciano pets
Might cost more, but with luck you can at least keep one
and enjoy it longer


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

damn........ i thought i had a lot of animals until i read this post

1 red nose pitbull
1 ghost corn snake 6 ft
1 costa rican zebra tarantula
1 gold piranha
3 red bellies
1 pleco
1 house gecko
1 cute lil painter turtle


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I got a trouser snake, wanna pet it? LOL


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I always get a bunch of camel crickets in my basement.. Those guys are freaky. I remember when we first saw them we though they were some kind of alien life form. They are really a marvel of evolution.


----------

